# Positive OPK on Day 2 of cycle?



## Mintyfresh

Hi all, new here! Been reading the threads for awhile--thanks for all the info--but now I have a question I'm hoping you can help with.

Been off the pill since September. We weren't actively trying, and I wasn't tracking ovulation or temping or anything. In March I used an OPK (Clearblue digital) and never got a smiley face. Also, I've had super short cycles--21 days. I had my annual exam a last week, and my doctor told me she thinks I'm not ovulating, and even if I am, my luteal phase probably isn't long enough. We decided to do blood work on day 3 of my next cycle, which should've been the past Thursday. She also asked me to use an OPK again all cycle.

Well, of course this is the first cycle in forever that I was late. I took an HPT on Wednesday, and it was negative. Started my period yesterday (Friday); it was light, which is normal. This morning I got up, and it was heavy and bright red. I also went ahead and used an OPK for the heck of it--and for the very first time, it was positive! On Day 2 of my cycle! There's no way I'm ovulating this early, right? But I'm also having my period, so...any ideas what's going on with me?


----------



## SmileyStar

Take an HPT anyways...First Response or other digital type HPT, a positive would confirm that you ovulated last cycle. Next step would be getting a blood test to measure the HCG. If that says pregnant you'll need another one in two days to confirm the levels of hcg are not dropping. If the HPT is negative, keep taking the OPKs. You may have ovulated. If they stay positive for a week take another HPT.


----------



## Mintyfresh

Thank you for the response! I just took an HPT, and it was negative. Maybe that was just a false positive? It's so weird that it would happen during an unusual/late cycle! This is all so confusing sometimes.


----------



## SmileyStar

It is confusing. Typically, opks should be done after af, keep going through the whole cycle with opks and see what you get, if you don't see a positive after af is gone this cycle, you may have a shorter lh surge and next cycle you may want to test twice a day am and pm, to try to catch it. BBT monitoring or using a ov monitor, like clear blue fertility monitor may help. 

In the beginning of your cycle there are alot of hormone things going on, so you could possibly get a positive opk without ovulating, with a short cycle day 5 is usually a good day to start testing.


----------

